# people who scratch yor car and bugger off



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

Bloody hate these people. How can they not know they have scratched your car or not have the decency to tell you!
I was shouted at today whilst in Asda car park by a woman who let her trolley go and it hit my car. Can you believe i got out of my car to see if there were any marks and she shoulted at me telling me it was okay and to relax. Luckily there was not damage at all but can ont believe she even questioned why i would look!!! ]
Also - people who open there car doors into yours - they should all be shot. I now park well away from crap cars and look for the decent ones with the hope that they like there cars and respect others. Problem is you never know who will park in there place if they leave.

Would it be frowned upon if i wired the car up to several thousand volts when i park it and if anyone touches it they fry?


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

This makes me so angry, and I have to say that the main culprits seem to be "Old Grunters".

We always try to park well away from anyone else but when you come back to your car someone just has to park next to you even when the car park is only 25% occupied, why?

A couple of months ago I parked in a supermarket car park near us early one morning, there were about four cars in the car park, before I could get out Mrs OAP in a Picasso drives in, parks 15" from my car gets out and bangs her door into my wing mirror twice.

She then thought I was at fault for sounding off at her, telling her she should have more respect for other peoples property at her age, and why did she have to park so close in an empty car park.

What did she do take MY reg number :evil:


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

like i said - wire the car up and anyone who touches it - up in smoke!!!
Or, on second thoughts - in cases like yours get out a hammer and smack her car where she hit yours, laugh and say how do you f**king like it!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

iangoddard said:


> I now park well away from crap cars and look for the decent ones with the hope that they like there cars and respect others. Problem is you never know who will park in there place if they leave.


I like parking my crap car next to decent cars ....so it'll be me who takes their space when they go! :wink:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Carry an inflatable child in the car so that you can park in "Parents and Kids" spaces.

PS Oops, just realised that this suggestion might lead one to be mistaken for Gary Glitter.   

PPS Another rant, why do supermarkets place the "Parent and Kids" spaces so close to the supermarket? When I see obese, chip-filled, moon-faced kids with rolls of fat, I feel like throttling the mother for child abuse. Kids need to be taught healthy eating and exercise and mothers with fat children are giving their kids the poorest possible start in life. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

iangoddard said:


> Bloody hate these people. How can they not know they have scratched your car or not have the decency to tell you!
> I was shouted at today whilst in Asda car park by a woman who let her trolley go and it hit my car. Can you believe i got out of my car to see if there were any marks and she shoulted at me telling me it was okay and to relax. Luckily there was not damage at all but can ont believe she even questioned why i would look!!! ]
> Also - people who open there car doors into yours - they should all be shot. I now park well away from crap cars and look for the decent ones with the hope that they like there cars and respect others. Problem is you never know who will park in there place if they leave.
> 
> Would it be frowned upon if i wired the car up to several thousand volts when i park it and if anyone touches it they fry?


WTF you were in ASDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

foojeek said:


> iangoddard said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hate these people. How can they not know they have scratched your car or not have the decency to tell you!
> ...


At risk of stating the obvious - shopping!!!! People need to eat and drink and all that!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

iangoddard said:


> foojeek said:
> 
> 
> > iangoddard said:
> ...


Yes but you door get a better class of door scratcher at Waitrose


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Remind me what constitutes a crap car....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Remind me what constitutes a crap car....


TTS :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Makes my blood boil when people fuck off having damaged other folks property.
Its happened to me once before when I didn't catch the twat. 2nd time managed to stop some absolute wanker who had gouged a MASSIVE dent down my wifes car in Tescos then claimed he hadn't noticed that his car had done it. He had actually driven off and it took my wife running out infront of his car to stop him!!!
He gave his details, but they turned out to be false, with the exception of his fucking number plate which traced him very nicey via the police.
When they popped round to see him he recalled the whole sorry incident and decided that under the circumstances he would be best placed to put his hands up. Wanker.
We claimed from him - good and proper and as it should have been in the first place.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

universal problem world-wide :evil:

no kidding, this is one of my pet peeves and I have therefore devoted alot of time to figuring out solutions :evil: I'll post some below to help, they're mostly common sense though and I guess most of you do this already 

I spent a fortune fixing one side of my car when I got it, so I'm even worse at checking dints than most.

A few things I've learnt :roll: 
1. dont park next to large SUVs or 4wds. Several reasons; They have heavy doors really do swing with force. Secondly, and most importantly - they quite often have the scum of the universe within: children. RUN AWAY THEY'LL SMASH THE F*CK OUT OF YOUR CAR WITH THEIR B*STARD DOOR!!!
2. in an undercover carpark, always park next to a pole. Always park the PASSENGER side next to the pole - that way you can inspect the drivers side without looking like a twat doing a lap around the car before getting in :wink: 
3. park next to people who can obviously drive and/or park. You can tell - they'll be dead center in their spot and often reversed in. If they're reversed in, they're less likely to hit you on the way out because they a) obviously know how to handle the car better than some 80 year old decrepid and b) they dont need to reverse to get out, they can just drive straight out. If someone is parked diagonally across their spot, nearly encroaching on your spot, with their drivers door pointing to your spot, RUN!!
4. which leads me to.. try to park on the PASSENGER side of the other cars. Every car is guaranteed to have a driver but not a passenger! its an odds-game
5. dont park near trolly collection points or where people seem to dump the b*stard things
6. park next to a car more expensive than yours
7. if you can get in next to a pole or a gutter, get as close to said pole or gutter as possible.

I'm sure theres more!


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Pisses me off too.

Look at this picture:http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo354/antoniovelasco/WeddingsJune2008110.jpg

This is in Spain, nice car park in nice area. I returned to my car to find this, on my 120d and bearing in mind that car at that point had less than 2000 miles on the clock. Car next to me was a white A4 from holland, with a big blue stripe down the side. Cunt. So I called the plod and waited.

Just after police arrived, so did the mother blue striping fucker.

Apparentley not enough evidence as nobody saw the incident. I understand nobody may have seen it but evidence????? what more do you need????

Dutch man fucked off and im still looking for that car. Wasnt interested in paying up or anything. Wouldnt even give police his insurance details so they were going to do him for something i suppose.

Cost me £980 to have it repaired.

Cunt.


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> like i said - wire the car up and anyone who touches it - up in smoke!!!
> Or, on second thoughts - in cases like yours get out a hammer and smack her car where she hit yours, laugh and say how do you f**king like it!!!


LMAO. :lol:

Tom


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

Got one worse than people who scratch your car and bugger off.

You lend your car to the Mrs cos hers is in the garage and she scuffs the brand new wheels - well one - but it is still knackered. To top it off she did not even bloody tell me, she was going to leave it till the morning. Shame that the sound of a wheel being scratched down the drive can be heard.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Pretend you have a BMW and park across two spaces. I do occasionally, I feel a bit guilty, and can only sheepishly run away when I get dirty looks for it - but it saves me a massive repair bill.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I had both the bonnet, front wing and drivers door repaired around 6 months ago and despite carefully picking my parking spot, in the last 3 months I have had damage to both doors, the bonnet, the front bumper, one of the rear wings one of the front wings and both wing mirrors, not one note has been left either. Bunch of bastards. I'm hoping that a trip to the detailers will get rid of most of them.

H


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a nice deep 8" long scratch on my wing from the brake on an 8 years old's bike..............................what can you do? Kid's don't understand. His parents are a waste of space..............................


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Dash said:


> Pretend you have a BMW and park across two spaces. I do occasionally, I feel a bit guilty, and can only sheepishly run away when I get dirty looks for it - but it saves me a massive repair bill.


I've got a bit of a limp, so if anybody stares when i do this, i just make it worse, and complain that there are never any empty disabled spaces,they normally fuck off in case i'm a bit odd!
cheers
jon


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> I had both the bonnet, front wing and drivers door repaired around 6 months ago and despite carefully picking my parking spot, in the last 3 months I have had damage to both doors, the bonnet, the front bumper, one of the rear wings one of the front wings and both wing mirrors, not one note has been left either. Bunch of bastards. I'm hoping that a trip to the detailers will get rid of most of them.
> 
> H


really?! oh man, that blows!!
I spent $1000 fixing up one side exactly a year ago and its still dint-less. awesome! car is getting detailed today so I'm certain I havent just jinxed myself


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

This is one of those areas the government should get involved in so that there is a legal minimum size of parking space that car parks can offer.

Of course, it doesn't help that cars have got consistantly bigger every year. Even the MKII TT got supersized compared to the MKI. The Ford Escort used to be a medium sized car but if you compare that to the current Focus which is supposed to be its modern day equivalent, the size difference is huuuge.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What is wider? A TT or a Fiesta?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Dash said:


> Pretend you have a BMW and park across two spaces. I do occasionally, I feel a bit guilty, and can only sheepishly run away when I get dirty looks for it - but it saves me a massive repair bill.


That puts your car at greater risk of damage, trust me.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Pretend you have a BMW and park across two spaces. I do occasionally, I feel a bit guilty, and can only sheepishly run away when I get dirty looks for it - but it saves me a massive repair bill.
> ...


Yep true, but unless they know youll knock 6 shades of shit out of them its safe :wink:


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

I am getting very paranoid about leaving my car anywhere except the drive! Last two car parks i have parked in i have parked very safely only to come back both times to have a huge f**king van parked about twelve inches from my passenger door - no major damage yet thank god just a couple of extra scratches! Its a shame but i am walking or riding my push bike to the gym and waiting to park next to a mate after football. Why dont people have any respect???


----------

